# Current Covid policy



## Deadbydawn (Dec 18, 2021)

I’ve had Covid symptoms since 12-12 ( cough, runny nose, loss of smell and taste) I’ve had vacation so I haven’t worked at all since then. Yesterday (12-17) I went and got tested and it was negative. Should I tell Target that I got tested or no? I’m not getting any better and I’ll probably still have the same symptoms when I do return to work. I thought at one time the policy was you had to take 7 days off even with a negative test but not 100 percent certain.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2021)

You can work if you tested negative. Maybe you have something else. Did you see a doctor?  Maybe try Cirrus and see what they say.  Regardless of whether or not you have Covid, if you are sick, call in.


----------



## Luck (Dec 18, 2021)

Deadbydawn said:


> I’ve had Covid symptoms since 12-12 ( cough, runny nose, loss of smell and taste) I’ve had vacation so I haven’t worked at all since then. Yesterday (12-17) I went and got tested and it was negative. Should I tell Target that I got tested or no? I’m not getting any better and I’ll probably still have the same symptoms when I do return to work. I thought at one time the policy was you had to take 7 days off even with a negative test but not 100 percent certain.


If you already took the test I think they are going to tell you to go in. The point of giving time off even when negative when they switched to one week was to give time for the test results to come back. 
Personally I don't trust it at all anymore. Last time I did one they pulled some BS at the end and didn't pay me. Last time I was sick I just called in and used vacation hours to cover.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 19, 2021)

Deadbydawn said:


> I’ve had Covid symptoms since 12-12 ( cough, runny nose, loss of smell and taste) I’ve had vacation so I haven’t worked at all since then. Yesterday (12-17) I went and got tested and it was negative. Should I tell Target that I got tested or no? I’m not getting any better and I’ll probably still have the same symptoms when I do return to work. I thought at one time the policy was you had to take 7 days off even with a negative test but not 100 percent certain.


Rapid test? They seem to be giving a lot of false negatives, even for people with symptoms.


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Dec 21, 2021)

Luck said:


> Last time I was sick I just called in and used vacation hours to cover.


How were you able to use vacay to cover sick time? My dc vacay is not allowed for that. You can only use sick for calling out or going home I’ll. If you don’t have enough hrs then it’s accountable time.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 21, 2021)

Kimberlea72 said:


> How were you able to use vacay to cover sick time? My dc vacay is not allowed for that. You can only use sick for calling out or going home I’ll. If you don’t have enough hrs then it’s accountable time.


I can’t speak for Dc but, at stores you can use vacation anytime you take time off for any reason.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 21, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I can’t speak for Dc but, at stores you can use vacation anytime you take time off for any reason.



It's the same at the DC.  When you fill out the PAR form theirs's a little box to check that says backfill all the way to the right when putting what day and how many hours.


----------



## Hal (Dec 21, 2021)

Kimberlea72 said:


> How were you able to use vacay to cover sick time? My dc vacay is not allowed for that. You can only use sick for calling out or going home I’ll. If you don’t have enough hrs then it’s accountable time.


You should still be able to use vacation or personal time to backfill calling in or going home sick. It's still accountable but you at least get paid.


----------

